# Compilation of Calvin's Prayers



## TaylorOtwell (Jan 12, 2008)

I was wanting to make a compilation of Calvin's prayers from his commentaries. Has this already been done? I would like to compile them and maybe have them available for print at CafePress. 

Would anyone else be interested in this?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 12, 2008)

Sounds like an excellent idea to me.  

I think there have been some attempts to compile select prayers from his lectures/commentaries, but I don't know of a comprehensive compilation. You can find some here and read about some various compilations of his prayers here. A few select prayers can be found here and here.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Jan 12, 2008)

Great, I've started working on it. So far, I haven't seen a complete collection of all the prayers that are in the commentaries. I'll update on the progress, so far I have got the prayers on Jeremiah 1-9 done.

Grace and Peace!


----------

